# Help on Ireland! Squats, Farms, Festivals, nice places to hang out and see?



## Alkoholschmuggler (Aug 26, 2011)

Slainte Irish out there!

Goin to Ireland Sept.&October! Yeah!!

Need suggestions&help on where to go!

Was thinking of mostly westcoast: Cork-Ring of Kerry-Galway-Westport-Sligo-Donegal,

going with a friend first hitchiking, camping, hiking

and then would like to stay on a farm or somewhere a bit longer, maybe work exchange,

and if you know of any welcoming People, Squats, Festival on the way,

PLEASE let me know.

Slán agat
RAnDale


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Aug 29, 2011)

Work Exchange check out:
WWOOF UK/ Ireland : Organic Farms


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler (Sep 13, 2011)

thanx @linda/ziggy, anyone else with some info?


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 28, 2011)

Damn! Sorry I never replied earlier... I'm in the Galway city area. Hit me up if you're still here. If not.. any good Irish road stories?


----------



## astephen5 (Dec 19, 2011)

People in the cities will be friendly enough but the west coast is very much rural and insular Gaelic speakers. They will be reluctant to give u a ride.


----------



## lalalazoe (Feb 8, 2012)

anyone here still on the west coast of ireland?​​im heading there tomorrow and ill be doing a worktrade at a hostel in dingle till the 10th of march. would reallyyy love to know about some radical spaces/squats/ interesting things going on in the area.....​​and i was wondering if anyone around there was heading up to the earth first winter gathering in scotland at the end of february. orrr maybe someone has a contact thats involved with earth first events in ireland?​


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler (Feb 13, 2012)

haha, never made it actually, so plan is still out there, got stuck in a good way in britain , london, cornwall and south wales, nice people, good rides.

cornwall was a bit boring really, but i had friends there. Got drenched and saved from the rain a couple of times, a memorable drinkin mormon couple gave me a ride in the wrong direction for half an hour before i could convice them that we're definately not heading north, but free beer made more than up for the detour. A monstertruck driver told me to stick around till march if i want a job with the show, so for anybody in cornwall look for ads. 

Cardiff had good dumpsters, city center was way to clean, ended up on a farm in the end, so anybody looking for that in wales or britain check the site diggersanddreamers.com or something similar, some place on there are open to travellers long and shortterm, and do some sort of relaxed work exchange. 

and yeah, i like london, but i guess most people been there.

so maybe i ll see u next time in ireland. cheers


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm back state side now, and I never got to Dingle.

But I would recommend heading to Galway for a little while. The occupation is still up and running, I believe, and there are always interesting characters there. Also, the city is full of friendly and fascinating people from all over Europe.. There are squats, but I couldn't tell you where they are, either way, you shouldn't have any trouble finding a place to stay (and you can always borrow a tent at occupy).


----------



## lalalazoe (Mar 1, 2012)

hahha yeh definitely! dingle is fucking awesome. but im leaving here in a week and half, and everyoneees been telling me to go to galway, so thts the next stop, right after a night or two in doolin. ill definitely hit up the occupy; do you know of any other specific spaces or anything in galway i could check out ?


----------



## lalalazoe (Mar 29, 2012)

dublin.is.grand.


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I hope you had some great craic in Ireland.... Where did you end up going in Galway? I'm sure you enjoyed Shop Street!? The short-cut to town along the railroad tracks is an interesting trek... but a girl named Manuela was raped and murdered there in 2010 or so.


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Feb 11, 2015)

BobbinGoblin said:


> Well, I hope you had some great craic in Ireland.... Where did you end up going in Galway? I'm sure you enjoyed Shop Street!? The short-cut to town along the railroad tracks is an interesting trek... but a girl named Manuela was raped and murdered there in 2010 or so.


Hey, are you still living in Galway? I'm going to spend a couple of days there with a friend, in mid-April. Any interesting places, people or couches in mind?


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Feb 11, 2015)

Pisum Sativum said:


> Hey, are you still living in Galway? I'm going to spend a couple of days there with a friend, in mid-April. Any interesting places, people or couches in mind?


Back in Michigan these days. But there are lots of good people to meet - check out Shop Street. Just over the Wolfe Tone Bridge and up Sea Road there is Bell Book and Candle - a rad book and record store. And busking is legal if you are into that sort of thing.

See if you can borrow a bike!! There is a nice trail/sidewalk that goes along the bay and Dublin Road - if you make it past GMIT (a couple miles), there is Merlin Woods Park on the left - sweet ruins and trails in the woods. And then if you head down the street to the right (at the stoplight), past the apartment complexes, there is an abandoned house, goat/cow pasture - cross the RR tracks and you can go down to the ocean. 

I'm sure you will find many of your own nooks and crannies to explore! Ahh I'd like to return.


----------



## Pisum Sativum (Feb 13, 2015)

BobbinGoblin said:


> Back in Michigan these days. But there are lots of good people to meet - check out Shop Street. Just over the Wolfe Tone Bridge and up Sea Road there is Bell Book and Candle - a rad book and record store. And busking is legal if you are into that sort of thing.
> 
> See if you can borrow a bike!! There is a nice trail/sidewalk that goes along the bay and Dublin Road - if you make it past GMIT (a couple miles), there is Merlin Woods Park on the left - sweet ruins and trails in the woods. And then if you head down the street to the right (at the stoplight), past the apartment complexes, there is an abandoned house, goat/cow pasture - cross the RR tracks and you can go down to the ocean.
> 
> I'm sure you will find many of your own nooks and crannies to explore! Ahh I'd like to return.


Oh great suggestions, thanks a lot!


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Mar 5, 2015)

Pisum Sativum said:


> Oh great suggestions, thanks a lot!


No problem! I hope all goes well for you. Oh, and stay dry! Two pairs of boots might be a good idea.... but the wind is a destroyer of umbrellas and other things of that nature.


----------

